# Sky TV "Battle Stripes" in VHS (NTSC) or DVD?



## The Bread Guy (26 Feb 2007)

I've tried searching all over the 'net, but to no avail.  I've even tried contacting the production company, but nothing doing, so I'm hoping you might be able to help.

I'd be interested in buying either a VHS (NTSC for N.America) or DVD of the Sky Television series "Battle Stripes", a documentary of a group of Brit Cpls. going through the Platoon Sergeant's Battle Course in (what looks like) the Breacon Beacons.   Loved the series, but the tapes (recorded from TV) are starting to wear out.

Thanks, in advance, for your help!


----------

